# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  The Best Endurance Program For Combat Athletes

## tallyjuice

Here, at American Top Team, we use this program for every single one of our fighters. It really is a great method for endurance training for beginner and and advanced athletes. Good luck with it. I hope it helps some you as it has helped me.

http://www.straightblastgym.com/endurance.html

----------


## BOUNCER

Tally, you train with SBG too?.

----------


## tallyjuice

no. We just use their program. I am going to South Africa in December to visit family, and I can't wait to train with SBG out there.

----------


## tallyjuice

You are absolutely right. A mix between the two is very important.

----------

